# New Holland can't fix BR 770 round baler but refuses to refund money.



## calf feeder (Sep 18, 2009)

Last summer I purchased a new, New Holland BR 770 round baler. The baler puts a heavy load on my tractor and has broken the sledge rollers out three times. I have baled a total of 378 bales with the machine since it's purchase. During all three breakdowns New Holland has refused to give me a loaner stating that they just didn't have one to give me which forced me to rent a baler which I have used to bale over 3,000 rolls of hay. Bottom line, the baler has been in the shop for warranty work a total of 68 days, New Holland can't fix it but refuses to get me a new baler or give me my money back. New Holland Service Rep. J Levi Taylor stated that he didn't know why the same breakdown kept occuring but I find it hard to believe that someone trained by the factory to be the foremost authority wouldn't have more than that to offer. As it stands at the present, CNH has both my money and my baler because it's a fact I didn't get one. If I had wanted a baler in need of repair I would have kept the one that I had owned for 18.5 years. Any opinions as to why New Holland won't just do the right thing?


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

what are sledge rollers?
where are you located?


----------



## calf feeder (Sep 18, 2009)

The cluster of steel rollers in the front of the bale chamber without any belts around them.Forgive me if I have used the wrong term, was just going from what the service manager at New Holland refered to them as. Location: Tennessee. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## kickinbull (Sep 19, 2009)

Calf feeder,

It sounds like lemon law. We were at NH dealer talking to salesman. Asking about MF roller. He told us that the new NH rollers have been a nightmare for tearing up. Wouldn't recommend even looking at them.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

You need to go on past your dealer and service rep from New Holland. I have had issues with both a 1431 disc mower and 2 BR 780 round balers and New Holland took care of all problems until I was satisfied. Your district man is holding out on you, go to the top.


----------



## calf feeder (Sep 18, 2009)

kickinbull said:


> Calf feeder,
> 
> It sounds like lemon law. We were at NH dealer talking to salesman. Asking about MF roller. He told us that the new NH rollers have been a nightmare for tearing up. Wouldn't recommend even looking at them.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## calf feeder (Sep 18, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> You need to go on past your dealer and service rep from New Holland. I have had issues with both a 1431 disc mower and 2 BR 780 round balers and New Holland took care of all problems until I was satisfied. Your district man is holding out on you, go to the top.


Thanks, I agree with you 100% about going to the top. However, neither customer service or the factory service rep. will give me a name or number of anyone else. The dealer that I purchased the baler from lost their dealership and no one has picked it up leaving me with no dealer assistance on my behalf. The next closest dealer was two hours away in Jonesbourgh Tn. They stated that since they didn't make any money from the sale of the baler that they felt no obligation to work on it. This left me with having to take it to a dealer in Jonesville VA. The service manager at this dealer realized quickly I had a problem baler but the owner being a business man also quickly realized that considering the distance I would probably never put many dollars in his pocket. As a result, he decided to stay true blue and not rock the New Holland Boat. Thanks again.


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

You gotta rock the boat. Keep calling the swithboard until you get someone that you think will take care of the problem. Don't be rude, but don't be passive either.....You have done your part to mitigate damages by renting a baler. A product has an implied warranty. It is supposed to do what it was designed for. i.e. a hay baler should bale hay and your's doesn't. They should make it work or buy it back. Get on the phone and be persistant. You are going to have to make them do the right thing.

Good luck
Grouch


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

I meant to add a post script to my reply:

NOTE TO NEW HOLLAND I.T. PEOPLE WHO MONITOR THESE FORUMS:;

Get off your A*@ and do something. I know you have read this thread. Pass it along to someone with authority who will take care of this. Let's see what CNH is really made of!
Post your intentions on the board.....

Grouch..


----------



## calf feeder (Sep 18, 2009)

grouchy said:


> I meant to add a post script to my reply:
> 
> NOTE TO NEW HOLLAND I.T. PEOPLE WHO MONITOR THESE FORUMS:;
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comment
New Holland factory service rep. Levi Taylor has my number if anyone at CNH would like to step and do the right thing.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

grouchy said:


> I meant to add a post script to my reply:
> 
> NOTE TO NEW HOLLAND I.T. PEOPLE WHO MONITOR THESE FORUMS:;
> 
> ...


If they don't do something, might be time to contact a lawyer. New balers have a year warranty anyways, and since this has been a constant problem since you owned it, even if the warranty is expired now, they should still have to solve the problem.

If any NH people actually monitor this, how about the paint on my rake? Wyatt sales and Service was supposed to be handling it, you can find their number I'm sure.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

this may not help you a bit but have you tried calling or emailing New Holland got this from NH's web site 
[email protected], 866-NEW-HLND (866-639-4563) Sometime emails seem to work better than calling places.

"New Holland Top Service is designed to ensure maximum satisfaction to New Holland customers by providing outstanding service and support 24 hours-a-day, 7 days-a-week, all year-round. Learn more about Top Service. Call 866-639-4563" 
I would try calling this number see if I could find some one to help. Then again might just be a bunch of baloney.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Hey New Holland are you listening? *

I got a dealer calling me back on Monday with a price on a new Rake and a Haybine but you know what if this is the way you're going to treat customers I might just hold off buying anything NH for a while. Believe I'll just see how this situation gets handled. Keep us posted Calf feeder.


----------



## chadl (Mar 23, 2009)

If you want call my dealer on Monday ask for sales and talk to Mike. We are a long ways from you but maybe he can give you contact numbers or something. This New Holland dealership Kills themselves to help in my opinion. 970-848-5922


----------



## calf feeder (Sep 18, 2009)

mlappin said:


> If they don't do something, might be time to contact a lawyer. New balers have a year warranty anyways, and since this has been a constant problem since you owned it, even if the warranty is expired now, they should still have to solve the problem.
> 
> If any NH people actually monitor this, how about the paint on my rake? Wyatt sales and Service was supposed to be handling it, you can find their number I'm sure.


Thanks for your thoughts, You are right in that it has been a constant problem. Until buying this baler I had always looked forward to hay season, but those days are over until I get a baler I have confidence in. It may come to legal action, I would rather it didn't but on the other hand, who can afford to spend this kind of money on a new baler that stays broken more than fixed. Good luck with your rake, Thanks again.


----------



## calf feeder (Sep 18, 2009)

chadl said:


> If you want call my dealer on Monday ask for sales and talk to Mike. We are a long ways from you but maybe he can give you contact numbers or something. This New Holland dealership Kills themselves to help in my opinion. 970-848-5922


Wish we had a dealer like that here in east Tn. Thanks.


----------



## calf feeder (Sep 18, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> *Hey New Holland are you listening? *
> 
> I got a dealer calling me back on Monday with a price on a new Rake and a Haybine but you know what if this is the way you're going to treat customers I might just hold off buying anything NH for a while. Believe I'll just see how this situation gets handled. Keep us posted Calf feeder.


Thanks for your support. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

You know I tried twice to get a price on a NH round baler this past spring from my closest 
dealer, 1/2 mile away, and never could catch him in the dealership. I hate to say but now 
I'm kind of glad he wasn't there. Ended up with a new JD 448, hasn't missed a beat after 
275 bales.


----------



## calf feeder (Sep 18, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> You know I tried twice to get a price on a NH round baler this past spring from my closest
> dealer, 1/2 mile away, and never could catch him in the dealership. I hate to say but now
> I'm kind of glad he wasn't there. Ended up with a new JD 448, hasn't missed a beat after
> 275 bales.


A good dealer that will take care of his customers is as important as a good piece of equipment. If the dealer where I bought the baler had not lost New Holland we wouldn't be having this discussion. On the average of about once a year we have gone in there and bought at least one piece of major equipment . This makes It hard for them not to take care of a problems when they come up. Lee tractor or any other New Holland dealer has never made a dime off of me and probably assume now they never will. They are not going to work as hard for you because there is no $ loss for them. I have been baling hay on this piece of land since I was twelve and now I am well on my way to fifty. This is a family farm that has been around for a while and we hope to keep it around. When someone shells out money for new equipment it's expected that you get something that preforms as it should in return for that money. Then as time passes you look back and say you know thats been a pretty good baler I want to look at one of their other products. Just like with your dealer, he lost a sale because for whatever reason, he wasen't there. Did he ever pick up the phone to let you know he was sorry he missed you and try and set up a showing? Taking care of the small things has turned many small business into major companies. But on the other hand, big companies that have forgoten the people who got them there find it difficult to address the small problem.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

Just a small word of advice. Keep copies of all reciepts and contacts. Just in case it becomes a legal issue. Government Motors is known to lose computor records for auto repairs. Leaves thier customers hanging also. New Holland might lose your records of any warrenty repairs preformed also. Customer service is dead at most places.


----------



## calf feeder (Sep 18, 2009)

okhillbilly said:


> Just a small word of advice. Keep copies of all reciepts and contacts. Just in case it becomes a legal issue. Government Motors is known to lose computor records for auto repairs. Leaves thier customers hanging also. New Holland might lose your records of any warrenty repairs preformed also. Customer service is dead at most places.


Thanks for the advice, I have all phone records, warranty work invoices and a log of who, where and what was said consisting of about eight typed pages. Thanks.


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

Any opinions as to why New Holland won't just do the right thing?[/QUOTE]

One or more of the following:

A. They don't know how to fix the problem
B. They already have your money
C. They don't want to take a loss to buy it back
D. They don't want the negative publicity of having to buy a unit back.
E. No one is willing to take the initiative to do something
F. They think you will quitely go away and they won't have to do anything.

Grouch


----------



## calf feeder (Sep 18, 2009)

Larry Hines owner of Lee tractor in Jonseville VA. says the lack of pto horespower or opperator error is most likely the reason that the baler hammers my tractor for a few bales then tears out the rollers. According to him, they field tested the baler and rolled18 bales with no trouble at all. The opperators manual for the BR 770 says it requires 70 pto hp. Today I had the pto hp. tested on my tractor and turned out 89.75 pto hp. so unless the manual for the baler has been misprinted this rules out lack of Horsepower. Also, the the rented baler that I have been using is pretty much the same baler and you don't even know it's behind you. As far as opperator error, I suppose that would be a matter of opinion. Before the season ends I will have baled 2,000 rolls with the rented baler plus, I used my other baler for 18.5 years. I baled my first hay with a ford 532 in 1975 so I do know a little about baling hay.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Calf feeder I take it the numbers didn't help sorry to hear that . I have a BR770 I bought new it will be 6 years old at the end of the year has about 73 or 7400 bales through it . It froze a bearing up about 1 and 1/2 years old dealer replaced no cost. The biggest problem I have had with it is at the end of a roll of net not cutting every time may have solved that don't know yet. Been pulling it with a TS 110 90 pto not a power house but I don't see how not having enough HP would hurt the baler any way. makes no sense to me .If they think it is operator error why not invite them to come out while it is being run. 
I have to say my dealer try's to help me out the 5 year old TS 110 went down the other week I parked it climbed out and called Kim Benson the dealership owner told him what happened he had me a loaner tractor out the next afternoon and picked up the other one . Actually I like the loaner tractor so much I'm going to trade it's rated 5 hp less not much difference it's a TlL100A but seems to handle 1431 mower better . The TS lost the HYD pump seems kinds messed up this will be the third pump going on that tractor. But I haven/t had to pay for them .


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

NH does not stand behind their equipment!!!!! My new NH 575 baler broke a needle after about 50 bales. Dealer covered the cost out of the profit he made. My TL100A tractor was delivered with tires that were almost to big for the fenders. I only have about 1/2 inch clearance from the fenders when I move the tires out. NH fix? They would replace my tires with a small set of tires out of their warehouse that are no longer available on the market and they can't sell. I could go on and on about NH. Most of the time it is the dealer that foots the repair bill to keep your business. NH just needs a good expensive lawsuit to change their attitude. The problem is most farmers just want their equipment repaired and get it back into the field.

Another big problem with NH is when they do make a modification because of design error they only make it on the assembly line. They won't call customers unless the problem has caused an accident.

All that said I do like the equipment when it is working.


----------



## calf feeder (Sep 18, 2009)

Chessiedog said:


> Calf feeder I take it the numbers didn't help sorry to hear that . I have a BR770 I bought new it will be 6 years old at the end of the year has about 73 or 7400 bales through it . It froze a bearing up about 1 and 1/2 years old dealer replaced no cost. The biggest problem I have had with it is at the end of a roll of net not cutting every time may have solved that don't know yet. Been pulling it with a TS 110 90 pto not a power house but I don't see how not having enough HP would hurt the baler any way. makes no sense to me .If they think it is operator error why not invite them to come out while it is being run.
> I have to say my dealer try's to help me out the 5 year old TS 110 went down the other week I parked it climbed out and called Kim Benson the dealership owner told him what happened he had me a loaner tractor out the next afternoon and picked up the other one . Actually I like the loaner tractor so much I'm going to trade it's rated 5 hp less not much difference it's a TlL100A but seems to handle 1431 mower better . The TS lost the HYD pump seems kinds messed up this will be the third pump going on that tractor. But I haven/t had to pay for them .


Sounds like that dealer takes an interest in keeping their business alive. I tried the number and email back in July. The number ended up taking me straight back to who I had started with. I used the email to express my situation and recieved a reply in about two weeks saying that New Holland regreted the inconvenience and requested my contact information which I sent back asap thinking the situation was going to be dealt with however, no one has yet to call. Thanks.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I was pretty dissapointed with New Hollands factory support after I bought my BR 730 back in 03. Just some minor problems with the wind guard the the dealer mechanic didnt know how to fix and all he could do was e-mail a question to the tech support and he never got an answer. Get a lawyer right away, the baler is junk and most likely fixing it won't work, even if you do get ahold of the top people, force them to buy the machine back, a buddy of mine just got Ford to buy back his F-450 after fighting for 2 years with the engine.


----------



## calf feeder (Sep 18, 2009)

hayray said:


> I was pretty dissapointed with New Hollands factory support after I bought my BR 730 back in 03. Just some minor problems with the wind guard the the dealer mechanic didnt know how to fix and all he could do was e-mail a question to the tech support and he never got an answer. Get a lawyer right away, the baler is junk and most likely fixing it won't work, even if you do get ahold of the top people, force them to buy the machine back, a buddy of mine just got Ford to buy back his F-450 after fighting for 2 years with the engine.


I say you hit the nail on the head. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## bricewest50 (Aug 7, 2009)

calf feeder said:


> Thanks for your comment
> New Holland factory service rep. Levi Taylor has my number if anyone at CNH would like to step and do the right thing.


 I feel your pain! I too am recovering from CASE IH's corporate bull sh#@. I purchased a 
JX-95 Case Farmall whatever the piece was it about put me out of business this year because this was supposed to be my baling tractor for my Custom Baling business. I finally reached someone from higher up after the same runarround from the LOCAL dealership and J.W. from the top got back to me ONE MONTH after the 3 weeks it took them to get me higher up!!. My best advise is to go JOHN DEERE they have their act together and they stand behind their product. WE AS Americans are tired of all the so called BIG BUSINESS'S B.S.!! were is our bale-out Obama?


----------



## calf feeder (Sep 18, 2009)

New Holland has agreed to take my baler back giving me the purchase price toward a new baler. My new dealer seems to have given us a fair price on a new 7060 and apears to want our business, has a head full of common sense and is the type person you can talk to. If everything goes as promised, we should have a new baler in the field by monday.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm glad they're doing the right thing for you. Seems like alot of hassle on your part that could have been avoided if they would have stepped up and did it sooner.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

calf feeder said:


> New Holland has agreed to take my baler back giving me the purchase price toward a new baler. My new dealer seems to have given us a fair price on a new 7060 and apears to want our business, has a head full of common sense and is the type person you can talk to. If everything goes as promised, we should have a new baler in the field by monday.


Cool beans. I've had one call about the paint on my rake and haven't heard squat since. If I have to repaint it myself, I can guarantee it won't be New Holland red and yellow.

I'm thinking a nice Oliver Meadow Green on the frame and painting the wheels Clover White. Will match the tractor that pulls it then.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Glad to hear New Holland came through. I have always liked their equipment. You need to post the new baler pictures.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

calf feeder said:


> New Holland has agreed to take my baler back giving me the purchase price toward a new baler. My new dealer seems to have given us a fair price on a new 7060 and apears to want our business, has a head full of common sense and is the type person you can talk to. If everything goes as promised, we should have a new baler in the field by monday.


That's great news! I've been away for a while as I has a double spinal fusion done last 
week and have been pretty out of it since. Still in pain but starting to at least feel a bit 
normal. Still not allowed to do anything.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

calf feeder said:


> New Holland has agreed to take my baler back giving me the purchase price toward a new baler. My new dealer seems to have given us a fair price on a new 7060 and apears to want our business, has a head full of common sense and is the type person you can talk to. If everything goes as promised, we should have a new baler in the field by monday.


Hows the new baler working out?

New salesman stopped by from our local NH dealer today. Wanted to look at had I had, and wanted to know what I might be needing in the future.

Told him the only thing I had left to trade up on was the round baler. Talked about what I needed and was willing to pay. He's pricing a new one out, but I told him I definitely will not be buying anything _new_ from NH until I get some answers about the paint on my rake. I didn't pay new price on it just to have it looking used and abused in a few years. He agreed with my POV and actually took some pictures while he was here.

Told him if I have to repaint it myself it ain't gonna be red and yellow. Also told him it looks like Vermeer makes a very nice round baler as well.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

(mlappin) Should have told him you were going to paint it "John Deere Green" to match your new equipment. Not that I'm a green fan. Most of my equip is blue.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, except the Meadow Green and Clover White will match the Olivers that pull the rake

I should have told em I was going to paint it the color of NH's closer competitor. Is it JD or another brand that outsells NH by a small margin?

If I was to change brands at all, I'd probably go with a Agco Disbine, a Krone tedder, a Sitrex rake (Sitrex built the rakes for NH) or a Tunutti as those are powder coated, and a Vermeer round baler.


----------

